# Scrambler 1000 stuck in a Swamp.



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Some vegetation or stuffs caught him real good down there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that clump of grass got him!


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Weed tends to slow ya down.....and weeds.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA!


----------

